# Anyone carry without a permit?



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

And how often?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

People who do not live in a permitless, "constitutional carry" state should not answer this question.
Forum rules do not permit either advocating or discussing illegal activities.

In California, concealed carry without the required permit used to be a so-called "wobbler"—that is, if you were caught you could be charged with either a misdemeanor or a felony, at the DA's discretion. Supposedly, on the first offense it was always a misdemeanor, so some people used to do it. It was probably a dumb idea, all things considered.
I do not know whether the California law has been changed, but I bet that it has: Permitless concealed carry is probably now a felony from the get-go.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

> • PROHIBITED TOPICS: The discussion of any illegal activity is strictly prohibited. This is a no-tolerance issue. Members who are in violation of this rule will have their accounts closed upon the first infraction with no warnings given. SHTF, TEOWAWKI, & Zombies: SHTF (S#*t Hits The Fan), TEOWAWKI (The End of The World As We Know It) and Zombie threads (this includes any fictitious or yet to be verified creature) are prohibited. Legitimate discussion about short-term survival from a natural disaster like a hurricane or flood will be allowed, but will be closely moderated and threads closed without warning at the first sign of deviation. Violations of this rule will result in warnings and account closure depending on the frequency and severity of the offensives. "Gangsta" talk: "Gangsta" talk and slang is prohibited. Depending on the severity of the infraction, a member may receive a simple warning or may have their account closed.


:watching:


----------

